# Problem with a 1999 Nissan Altima



## jenglisbe (Sep 25, 2004)

My 'Check Engine' light came on yesterday, and I noticed my car is shaking when I stop at red lights. It mainly does this when I am stopped, but I will feel it pull/jerk a bit when driving, too. I also noticed that the exhause it sort of puttering (for lack of a better word). Anyone have a clue what this could be before I just go in and ask someone to look at it? I want to have a sort of heads up. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Take your car to an auto parts store such as Auto Zone. They will read the error code(s) that tripped the Check Engine Light for free. If you need more help, post the results here.

Lew


----------



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

To see if the check engine is really a problem or not: after turning on and off the battery either it will stay on or it will turn off. You have to try it a couple of times though.

Also you can use a software with the appropriate harware to read the codes.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

O2 sensor may be bad or something with the fuel delivery.


----------

